# Name this kitten....



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have fallen in love  . I have been in and out of my vet's for the last two weeks with one of my old cats in renal failure. The whole time this kitten has been wooing me. I finally took her out of the crate and the instant I held her, my heart moved.  So I am keeping her :
I have no idea what to name her since this was so out of the blue, so I would love suggestions.
Her current Siamese sisters are Tiki, Midori and Yum Yum. I have had Toko, Moon, Sing Sing and Suki in the past.
I am considering:
Princess Sophie
Willow
Spring
Ginseng
Ming
Koi
She is light, in color and personality, like a little sprite.
Any ideas ???


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She looks like a Love Bug to me. 

I like Koi for some reason, although she looks so much warmer and fluffier than a fish! How about Anna (Anna and the King of Siam)?


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Koi stood out in the list for me too, but I don't know why. 
Good luck, we have had our new cat for over a month, and still can't agree on a name.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

OH WOW!! What a CUTIE!! I am sorry your older cat is not well but I am sure this new little one touched your heart for a special reason. I had Sadie back at the vet today too. They had a kitten there today needing a home but not as cute as this one.

As far as a name, I am going away from your list...I think she looks like a "Lily". My cat that looked like a Siamese was named Chesapeake because the had lovely blue eyes like a fresh water bay.

Have fun with your new little one!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Lily is actually on the list too.
I think Koi means 
"love" in Japanese. But it does sound kind of "fishy" lol


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

ZeppGold said:


> Koi stood out in the list for me too, but I don't know why.
> Good luck, we have had our new cat for over a month, and still can't agree on a name.





Claire's Friend said:


> Lily is actually on the list too.
> I think Koi means
> "love" in Japanese. But it does sound kind of "fishy" lol


I vote Koi!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> Lily is actually on the list too.


Lily is a fabulous name for kitty.  got my vote..


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I think I'll vote twice....Lily gets my vote (again). Sorry but that is the first name that popped into my head when I saw that cutie!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ilike koi.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

"Susan" means Lily, so that is pretty cool :


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

She looks like an "Edna."


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

From your list, I like Ming. I also like Aja (Steely Dan album name), pronounced like Asia.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

She is the cutest!!! . ..... I like Lily and Aja


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think Lily. She is a pretty little girl and was sent to you for a reason. So sorry your kitty isnt doing well.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

my last Siamese was Ming...so of course I'm partial to that name...


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> I have no idea what to name her since this was so out of the blue, so I would love suggestions.
> 
> She is light, in color and personality, like a little sprite.
> Any ideas ???


As I read your post, before ever looking at the kitten I thought "Blue. Blue would be a good name for her." Her eyes; and the little blue tint in her fur, although she looks more like a lilac point. Sprite would be a nice name, too, if it fits her personality.BTW she looks like she's a handful. Congratulations.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

She looks like a "Juliet" as in Romeo and Juliet


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

She looks adorable. Most of my animals have named themselves. After a couple of days I am sure she will decide what she wants her name to be. Make sure to post and let us know which name she chooses.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My Siamese's name is Willow, so you know what name I would pick.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She just turned 4 months old and I will be her third home, besides being abandoned in a rubbermaid tub outside the Vet's office at 10 days old.:no:
We have just had "Oy Vey" thrown into the contest, which is what my Mom said when I told her I was getting another cat !


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> She just turned 4 months old and I will be her third home, besides being abandoned in a rubbermaid tub outside the Vet's office at 10 days old.:no:
> We have just had "Oy Vey" thrown into the contest, which is what my Mom said when I told her I was getting another cat !


You can never have enough cats. This cutie looks like she is full of mischief! 

Ivy is another option but still holding out for Lily... :--big_grin:


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd name her Purrl. She's really, really pretty, BTW. 

Out of the ones already mentioned, I like the name Ming but I'd add toy to it...Ming Toy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yzma. (pronounced Eezma)


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> She is light, in color and personality, like a little sprite.
> Any ideas ???


I vote Sprite. Cute name for a cute kitty.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I vote Sprite, too.
second choice Ming.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Nellie comes to mind for no particular reason.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maau is Cantonese for cat (and also sounds like the noise they make: maow)
Laam is Cantonese for basket (like the tupperware she was found in)


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> She is light, in color and personality, like a little sprite.
> Any ideas ???


I think you already did, Sprite


----------



## Jul6768 (Aug 17, 2012)

She came to you out of the blue...so blue is a cool name too. Congrats on the new baby. Hope the sick kitty is ok :0( I like all of the names really. Maybe wait a bit. Her personality may tell you what to name her.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

"Woof".... !


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys great suggestions. I have had a Pearl and Jasmine as long time foster kitties, I love those names but felt like she needs something of her own. No matter what , her middle name will be "Chan", which means sister. I have been wanting to name a cat "Alice" for a long time, I would have named GrayCee that if I had known I was going to keep her. But for the Siamese , I like something a little exotic. Blue and Sprite seem more like boy names, she is so delicate I want something really girlie. She'll propably grow up to be huge and I'll wish I had named her "Sumo".
I pick her up tomorrow afternoon, so maybe after I have her home, her name will be obvious . I am taking Bosley in first thing in the morning and will give him back to God. We have all put up a great fight, but it's time. He's 18, still eating and purring, but that's it. It's what I would want for someone to do for me. He brought me this kitten and she will live on in his honor.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

RIP Bosley, so sorry SM, Hugs.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So sorry you're going to lose your Bosley. It sounds like you are definitely doing the right thing. It's so hard to let go. 

I think little kitty's name will become apparent after she's been home a it. She's a real cutie. Siamese have very distinctive voices and personalities ... I'm guessing her name will become clear very soon!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How about Shikona? A ring wrestler Sumo name? Besides it rhymes with Fiona


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for Bosley! 

I had a blue point Himalayan that I named Pais Li Blue, but we called him Paisley. We had him for 18 years, I remember how hard it was to make the decision to put him down because of old age, but I knew it was right.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

How about "Ming the Terrible"? She could use her name to intimidate her enemies.  I think there was actually an ancient Chinese emperor with that name and title.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Willow*

I love the name Willow and I like Sprite, too!!
I can see why you fell in love!
So sorry about your cat in renal faitlure!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I think Bosley knows you need a special kitty to carry on his spirit. I am so sorry that Bosely is ready to join all his special bridge buddies.

Special thoughts to you from me and my kitties....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Smitten :heartbeat


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about Bosley.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

The name "Dharma" jumped out when I looked at her.

She is gordeous!


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

mybuddy said:


> The name "Dharma" jumped out when I looked at her.


I can only go along with this if she also adopts a male cat named "Greg".


----------



## Jul6768 (Aug 17, 2012)

So sorry for your lose. It's so hard but it sounds like you gave Bos a good life!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Shiro : white in Japanese
Yuki: snow in Japanese.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

i like blue, willow and Aja(Asia) of the one's said


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

What about shu-lyn?


----------

